

Apptimize – Successful YC Application - arbesfeld
http://www.nancyhua.com/2014/10/08/successful-y-combinator-s13-application/

======
inouemak
Nice! We added your video to the list of YC winning pitch lists
[http://www.stepup.io/tags/ycwinningpitches](http://www.stepup.io/tags/ycwinningpitches)

